# Yamaha Tach Intermittent



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Ive seen dirty/ corroded battery connections cause old school analog tachs to do that.


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

NealXB2003 said:


> Ive seen dirty/ corroded battery connections cause old school analog tachs to do that.


Battery is brand new. Perfect posts. All wiring is brand new. Probly my issue lies somewhere in my rewire.


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

whoislang said:


> Battery is brand new. Perfect posts. All wiring is brand new. Probly my issue lies somewhere in my rewire.


And this is clearly a digital tach.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

whoislang said:


> And this is clearly a digital tach.


I am also having issues with my tachometer connected to old 2 stroke 130 yamaha. Tried changing dip switches per instructions n suggested fixes to no avail. Only tach working properly. When connected to 4 stroke f70la it worked fine?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Possible voltage spikes from alternator system.


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Possible voltage spikes from alternator system.


How do I confirm this/ fix it ?


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I am also having issues with my tachometer connected to old 2 stroke 130 yamaha. Tried changing dip switches per instructions n suggested fixes to no avail. Only tach working properly. When connected to 4 stroke f70la it worked fine?


Did you use the same harness to connect it to both engines?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

whoislang said:


> Did you use the same harness to connect it to both engines?


Yes, new yamaha control box, harness, multi function tach, wp gauge


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

whoislang said:


> How do I confirm this/ fix it ?


Get a way to monitor voltage.


----------

